# A new homebrew club is born ... Macedon Brewers



## chris.taylor.98 (16/9/14)

Hands up who lives in the Macedon ranges area and wants to be part of a homebrew club?

Not only that, it will be hosted in the Royal George Hotel! (did we mention it has 17 taps of craft beer including a hand pump?)

First meeting will be next Thursday 25th Sep, kick off from 7:30pm (but you can drop in any time).

Come along, bring some homebrew, chat to some fellow brewers and learn more about our great way of life hobby.

For further details email me: [email protected]

Location is 24 Piper St Kyneton, www.royalgeorge.com.au

Cheers

Chris

I might now be a publican, but I'm still a homebrewer!


----------



## Forever Wort (16/9/14)

Nice work Chris, you're going to transform Kyneton into a craft beer mecca!


----------



## Yob (16/9/14)

Homebrew demo for the local population as well? May generate some interest?


----------



## panzerd18 (16/9/14)

Finally a club in my area!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (16/9/14)

Yob said:


> Homebrew demo for the local population as well? May generate some interest?


Lets just say that my homebrew equipment will be moving up to the pub.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (16/9/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Nice work Chris, you're going to transform Kyneton into a craft beer mecca!


Thanks Forever Wort

I'm not sure I'd go as far as calling it a craft beer mecca, but will certainly make it worth your while to come and visit 

Another great thing about Piper St is that it is "partner" friendly.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (24/9/14)

Bump for all those in the Macedon ranges area. 

Getting excited to kickoff the first session tomorrow night.

Remember bring some homebrew and your passion for brewing and all things beer related.


----------



## spamdecs (24/9/14)

I won't make it tomorrow but will be moving to Lancefield in December and look forward to joining the party then! Enjoy the evening...


----------



## WE5TY (24/9/14)

Hi Chris,
I should be there... Might be bringing a buddy too. 
Cheers!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (26/9/14)

Had a small but well represented contingent for our first meeting. 

From a yet to start brewer, a kit brewer looking to set up, right through to all-grain brewers.

Will keep you posted as to when we are doing brewdays at the Royal George.

BTW Westy your beers where pretty top-notch. 


Cheers
Chris


----------



## WE5TY (7/10/14)

Thanks Chris! When are you planning the next one?


----------



## Clean Pete (13/11/14)

When is the next gig??? :beerbang:


----------



## rodj6 (3/1/15)

Hi, 

I'm a New Gisborne local. Keen to join the club. When is the next meet up. Would be great to meet you guys and see how you are all brewing. 

Cheers


----------



## Trevandjo (3/1/15)

G'day

Meetings are on the last Wed of the month. I haven't been to one yet but I'll make every effort to get to the next one. 

Trev


----------



## rodj6 (3/1/15)

Might have to miss the next one but what time are they?

I am currently building a 3v HERMS and wanted to see one in action. If anyone is having a brew day and and doesn't mind an observer/helper I'd be keen to come along.

Cheers. Rod


----------



## Trevandjo (3/1/15)

Not sure of the time. If you shoot Chris Taylor (earlier on in thread for info) a pm he'll be able to give you more details.


----------



## fcmcg (3/1/15)

so Chris...does this mean you've left Melbourne Brewers ?
And does this mean beerfest 2015 might be at Kyneton ?


----------



## Grainer (3/1/15)

good on you guys.. bring it in with some entrys in the next brew comp!!


----------



## WE5TY (10/1/15)

rodj6 said:


> Might have to miss the next one but what time are they?
> 
> I am currently building a 3v HERMS and wanted to see one in action. If anyone is having a brew day and and doesn't mind an observer/helper I'd be keen to come along.
> 
> Cheers. Rod


Hey Rod,
I don't have a 3V setup but am just down the road in Riddells Creek (I am working out the kinks in my new braumeister). Let me know if you are keen for a brew or two one day... Maybe even tag driving up to the meetings (Chris has lots of very tempting beers on tap!)
Cheers,
Westy


----------



## rodj6 (11/1/15)

Sounds like a plan Westy


----------

